# A tribute to Stevie Ray Vaughan.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Good tunes here.

I miss Stevie Ray....sad2sm


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

A true Treasure!! RIP!!


----------



## Supergas (Nov 30, 2004)

*Stevie & Jimmy*

Can you even imagine Steve & Jimmy (Hendricks) doing a guitar duel ??

I am a huge fan of both!!

I would like to see a Stevie & Jimmy Guitar session along with my new fav Juliet Simms singing with them!!!

This is very possible with the new technology we have, so someone do it!!!

OMG, I think that I would get my old butt off the couch & dance :dance:

SG


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'd much rather see Stevie Ray and Eric Clapton jam together. I was never much of a Hendrix fan.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## saltie dawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for refreshing my evening.... RIP SRV


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Listen to Doyle Bramhall II and you will hear a blend of Stevie Ray & Jimmy Vaughn plus Jimmy Hendrix.

RIP SRV & JH


----------

